# Weepy eyes



## Areille (Mar 14, 2021)

Looking for suggestions as my little ones eyes are weeping. I wipe them in the morning and rinse her eyes with eye drops. Any suggestions will be great,


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I also make sure the hair is trimmed well out of the corners of the eyes too so it can't irritate.


----------



## Nancy&Lola (Jan 28, 2021)

I probably wouldn't use the eye drops, as they can be irritating too. I use a warm wash cloth to clean my puppy's eyes. Vet approved!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gosh what a surprise another post driving folk to your website


----------

